# April storms in New England!!



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

What are some of the April storms that you can remember other then the April fools storm?

I remember back in 87 or 88 on April 28th we got about 12 inches of heavy wet snow in southern worcester county! in northern Worcester county there was much more? The day before the storm I was building a house and me and the guys were working in our t shirts.

What a surprise for us because no one watched the weather, plus we didn't have the plow forum in those days too keep us informed about the possible weather changes like now!

Mak.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I remember 20 inches on April 1-2, 1997,

There was one later in 95 I think.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Flipper;387893 said:


> I remember 20 inches on April 1-2, 1997,
> .


I remeber that storm. I got a whole week off school. Took 3 days before they even made 1 pass down my street.


----------

